# AF setups you personally use.



## privatebydesign (Jul 12, 2017)

Following on from an earlier thread of mine re camera setup new bodies give an overwhelming array of AF options. These are the kind of settings that change as your use does but I thought it might be interesting to see where people are with their personal customization and usage.

I have been a 1DS MkIII user for years and whilst it is a great camera one of the many areas where there have been huge changes is in AF and customization, I never even bothered with AFMA because it seemed to make no difference in results!

Now I have new cameras I am still working through my options as a generalist, indeed until I get a decent amount of use out of them it seems churlish to change off factory.

So currently I have the AF-ON button set to turn AF off, I find this much more intuitive and gives me no thumb strain than BBF.

I also have the front programable button to set switch between Servo and Single shot AF, and the first and second shot priority set to focus (out of focus shots have zero value to me).

So what have you set as your favorite settings so far?


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 12, 2017)

Generally, I use only AI Servo for both AI Servo and One shot. I find using back button focus it allows to shoot ''One shot'' when pressed and then track on the fly, when held. I have one of my front function (1dx) buttons for AI Servo-> One shot, and the other to start IS. ( I hate having IS linked to the shutter button.)

I have release priority for 1st shot and focus priority second shot (for AI servo, In one shot It is Focus priority) In my experience, I didn't like how the It would sometimes hesitate to take the the first shot when tracking. The first shot may not have critical focus, but depending on depth of field and subject, it could (and has) result in the usable image rather then not taking an image at all. 

I use case two almost exclusively, but I want to say I modified it. But I can't recall what I changed. I apologize and will try to look into it. 

For horizontal -> to vertical, I have different focus points selected and have a focus point registered. 

I use single point, single point expansion, and 61 point auto selection. When using 61 auto selection in AI Servo, I select my autofocus point, and will automatically track subject across focus points after focus is achieved. 


Thats all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 13, 2017)

I also have a front button (M.Fn2) set to one shot / servo, but I almost never use it. I shoot in Av or M, and I use the M.Fn button to cycle between two Av C-modes (one in one shot and the other in servo with a faster minimum shutter speed), and M mode, with all other modes disabled.


----------



## Zeidora (Jul 13, 2017)

I use the OFF set-up. aka manual focus


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 13, 2017)

Usually it's pretty vanilla. One shot AF off of the shutter button must represent 95% of my shooting.

Some exceptions (that probably won't surprise you):


Tripod work of any sort = MF only


Handheld Macro = AF at first just to quickly index the my 100L into the macro range, and then I either turn it off or MF override in real time.


Once in a blue moon, in poor light on my 50 f/1.4 USM + 5D3, I'll stop it down a bit (say f/4) and range focus to avoid an AF hunt. I lack the patience / technique to reliably and quickly use MF Liveview in those circumstances. This is one area moving to mirrorless or a DPAF/touchscreen newer FF body would certainly help me, but it's such a rare need for me.


- A


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2017)

Scott, I'm no pro as you know so my ideas may be, well ....

Anyway, I was pleased to find that I can have three buttons for AF and love the fact that AF-ON and * over ride the shutter and of course those two have their own programmable choices via the info button and h*ere is a nice feature*; with either of them activated you can with your other hand work the joystick to select a different AF point (or group) than the shutter AF.

What I absolutely love is that I can operate in a kind of "toggle" mode using my thumb on AF-ON and finger on the shutter, which gives me instant, no thought required, switching between between two very different AF setups, for example large zone and spot (BIF vs stationary). Remember, shutter half pressed gets overridden by the other button's AF. Take your pick what you prefer with the shutter and have AF-ON as the less used option if your thumb tires and * since it's more awkward I use for one-shot. You can also work in the DOF button for "switch to registered AF function" so that when pressed, your shutter now has an alternate mode. Almost mind-boggling! 

I have average to small hands so the 1DX2 is a wee bit awkward but I would never not use AF-ON for AF versatility but I'm shooting mostly hard to follow critters and I'm sure that's not your case.

Jack


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jul 13, 2017)

For sports I use AI Servo with zone AF in the centre of the frame and I find this setup works really well. For everything else I use a single AF point that I move around the frame as required.
I did have a brief affair with back button AF but went back to a more conventional setup with exposure and focus both on the shutter release button. Having different buttons for focus and shutter release was too much for my limited brain power to cope with and anyway for sport I always want to be refocussing as I take each shot. I cannot think of any situations where I would want the focus to remain the same as it had been in the previous frame so I might as well do everything on the one button.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 13, 2017)

I have expanded single point as my default, AF-On button is set to 'AF-Off' for things like sports where I want to move the framing of the keeper, and I have the front programmable button set to single point/spot AF if I want to focus through other players/tree branches etc.

I intend to set one of the other back buttons to put the AF point back to the centre with a single click - I keep thinking about this but keep forgetting.


----------



## Ian_of_glos (Jul 13, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I have expanded single point as my default, AF-On button is set to 'AF-Off' for things like sports where I want to move the framing of the keeper, and I have the front programmable button set to single point/spot AF if I want to focus through other players/tree branches etc.
> 
> I intend to set one of the other back buttons to put the AF point back to the centre with a single click - I keep thinking about this but keep forgetting.


Some very good suggestions and I particularly like the idea of using the AF ON button to prevent autofocus in situations where it is likely to be fooled.
Also I like the idea of using a button to switch to single point AF. Most of the time I find that AI servo with zone AF works well for me but there are occasions where I don't want the subject nearest to the camera to be in focus but I would prefer it to be something further away. This button would then come in handy. 
Do you have zone AF on your camera and if so, what are the advantages of using AF point expansion over zone AF?


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 13, 2017)

I have the 7D2 and the 1Dx2 and use these settings on both. Don't forget also that you could save these to 'Custom 1' and then set up Custom 2 in a completely different way. Mindboggling!

4-point Expanded point (1+4) uses the main point for the focussing and the other 4 support it, so if you drift off the subject a bit they help keep focus.
Zone AF will focus on either the thing closest to the camera or on the highest contrast area that fall within the zone. 

So for example, if you are focussing on a bird in flight, using expanded single point AF as long as you keep the focus point on the head the eyes will be in focus. If you use Zone AF then there is a good chance that the camera will pick anything within the zone area that is closer (maybe the tip of the wing) or of higher contrast (for example tree branches in the background).

Zone does have it uses especially against relatively plain backgrounds (birds against a blue sky or squirrel on a golf green).

If you use 8-point expanded (basically a block of 9) it will act more like zone focus.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 13, 2017)

Having 6D and its prehistoric AF array, my only modus operandi is Single AF Point with One Shot Drive mode. Also, since I've recently purchased two second-hand Zeiss primes, I'm trying to learn MF with Eg-S screen, although I'm seriously considering LCD Screen loupe, since even with bright viewfinder and Eg-S screen, focusing 85/1.4 Planar lens is far from easy...


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 13, 2017)

On my 6D I use three setups:


C1: Center point, BBF, Servo.. I use this for general kid chasing / family / sport shots and focus-recompose as necessary.. if the issue of thin DoF on recompose looks possible I switch to the appropriate outmost focus point and then recompose the much shorter distance from that. For multiple shots it's set to refocus between each shot. Whilst I have an Eg-S screen, I use it for judging DoF which is handy in focus recompose as it can warn you when the recompose has distrubed focus.​C2: This is my landscape mode so I use liveview focus.
Tv/Av/M: Single point, manual select as desired with single shot AF on BBF. This is for flash, Servo mode doesn't illuminate the AF assist matrix from the flash guns so I'm forced to use single shot. I use 2nd curtain so any "swoosh" appears "behind" the main image.. not that I use that technique much, but it doesn't interfere with other stuff, so 2nd curtain is my default.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2017)

Khalai said:


> Having 6D and its prehistoric AF array, my only modus operandi is Single AF Point with One Shot Drive mode. Also, since I've recently purchased two second-hand Zeiss primes, I'm trying to learn MF with Eg-S screen, although I'm seriously considering LCD Screen loupe, since even with bright viewfinder and Eg-S screen, focusing 85/1.4 Planar lens is far from easy...



Since I shoot lots of birds I know my choices are not necessarily what others would like but with the 6D I really liked shutter focus turned off with, AI servo on the AF-ON button, which meant when I released AF-ON I was locked, which was essentially equivalent to one-shot mode, making recomposing very quickly feasible (moving birds very close, using center point). I found the other points to be quite a bit less reliable especially in lower light.

Buying the 1DX2, I've fussed and fumed for literally weeks trying to understand and keep all the options sorted out so as to be able to use them consistently. Yes BBF does seem initially confusing but with what I described previously one's shutter finger, which is intuitive, stays AF functional until the thumb presses down on AF-ON and it takes over. This action of thumb-finger "toggling" with override becomes intuitive very early in the process.

I agree that having AF-ON stop focus could be handy. Is there a difference in doing that vs. just having AF focus on the shutter shut off and using AF-ON with AI servo AF (let go and it's focusing where you had it focused)?

I was very surprised to read a response (not here) where a well known photographer owning the 1DX2/5D4 immediately dismissed the various options we're discussing. While I understand this reaction (I'm pushing seventy) it is sad to have all this power and not force one's brain to at least assimilate some of it. However, I have not been a pro shooting daily for decades so less problem breaking old habits. 

I hope to hear more suggestions to consider because they all have merit in various circumstances. It's only after struggling with this for a long time that I now feel comfortable experimenting. 

Jack


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 13, 2017)

My cameras don't seems to have many AF settings


----------



## weixing (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,
I set my 7D2 AF-ON button as AI-SERVO using selected point and AE Lock as ONE SHOT using selected point. I use this setting so that I can switch between ONE SHOT and AI-SERVO instantly. Also, I realised that my 7D2 ONE SHOT is a more accurate during initial AF, so if possible, I usually use ONE SHOT to get initial focus and use AI-SERVO to track.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 13, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> My cameras don't seems to have many AF settings



Sometimes I would call that a bonus....I have missed shots when too busy fritzing around with buttons and AF modes instead of just pointing the camera and pressing the damned shutter button!!!.


----------



## hne (Jul 14, 2017)

AF joystick directly moves selected AF point.
Shutter button: AI Servo single point spot AF. Use this for portraits of still or slow moving people (most of my photos)
AF-ON. Selected point start position, AF case 1, AI Servo, Auto selection all 61 points with ITR AF set to face priority. For anything that's moving.


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 14, 2017)

hne said:


> AF joystick directly moves selected AF point.
> Shutter button: AI Servo single point spot AF. Use this for portraits of still or slow moving people (most of my photos)
> AF-ON. Selected point start position, AF case 1, AI Servo, Auto selection all 61 points with ITR AF set to face priority. For anything that's moving.



+1!

This is close to my setup as well and absolutely genius. 

As a standard I use one shot AF and single af point on the shutter button, and AI Servo auto selection ITR AF with center point as starting position on the AF-ON button. This makes it possible to instantly switch from one shot single af to a flexible AI servo mode when needed. 

I use this setup on my 5Ds and 1DXII. I believe it is available on thr 1DX and 7DII as well. 

The secret is to press the INFO button and do the fine tuning, when you are in the button selection menu, and an AF mode is highlighted.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

hne said:


> AF joystick directly moves selected AF point.



Ooh, that's nice if by 'directly' you mean the joystick can move the AF point without hitting the AF point selection button first. 

I usually shoot the '+' shaped 5-pt cluster, but I have to hit the AF point selection button first to allow the joystick start driving the AF point. Can I configure my 5D3 to bypass the AF point selection button and have a 'live' joystick at all times?

- A


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 14, 2017)

Yep. It is under the customisation (p332 of the manual)


----------



## Khalai (Jul 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> hne said:
> 
> 
> > AF joystick directly moves selected AF point.
> ...



Even my old 7D had that. 5D III must have that as well


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Yep. It is under the customisation (p332 of the manual)


_
Shut. the. front. door.
_
Five years with this rig and I've never spotted that. I know (and use) custom controls but I never dabbled with the joystick settings as I always wanted it to perform the task it was already performing. Had no idea I could skip a button press that way. Amazing!

5D3 folks -- Here's the really speedy version to turn this on via the Q menu: 
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=10641.msg190476#msg190476

Good gravy, do I love this forum. Thank you! 

- A

P.S. If someone could post the similarly really easy way to turn on spot metering at the selected AF point on my 5D3, do let me know. 8)


----------



## Khalai (Jul 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> P.S. If someone could post the similarly really easy way to turn on spot metering at the selected AF point on my 5D3, do let me know. 8)



Just push this button and you're good to go 8)


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

Khalai said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. If someone could post the similarly really easy way to turn on spot metering at the selected AF point on my 5D3, do let me know. 8)
> ...



I thought it would be a link to Magic Lantern, ha.

https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25789.msg508706#msg508706

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2017)

Khalai said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > hne said:
> ...



The 1D/Ds MkIII's got that joystick functionality in a firmware upgrade, it makes most documentation for the cameras out of date and inaccurate. 

As an aside the 1DX MkII got a menu change in FW 1.1.2 that altered several menu functions that are not reflected in some of the downloadable instruction manuals.

But yes the joystick only AF point movement is a default on my cameras.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



C.Fn1 : Exposure, sixth item


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 14, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> C.Fn1 : Exposure, sixth item



PBD: Very cool! When did you get a Nikon D5500? 

- A


----------



## dak723 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > My cameras don't seems to have many AF settings
> ...



Agree. One shot, center point and all my shots are in focus. How about that!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > C.Fn1 : Exposure, sixth item
> ...



No it is the D750, I am just packing it up to go back for the shutter recall.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2017)

dak723 said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Also agree. Whilst the 45 pt AF on my 1DS MkIII's was class leading at the time it didn't benefit, in my experience, from a huge amount of 'tinkering', heck even the micro AF adjustments seemed to do little so was left off! Now it takes time, effort and understanding to get the optimal personal results from these highly tune-able systems. 

Unless, of course, you are shooting landscapes on a tripod, then nothing beats LV with 10x magnification and manual focus....


----------



## SkynetTX (Jul 14, 2017)

On my 1200D most of the time I have One-shot AF and only the center AF point selected as I used to take my photos of the beetles front-wise.


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 15, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Yep. It is under the customisation (p332 of the manual)



Oh my, thanks a lot. Visited local store yesterday, as I am thinking of getting 5DIV instead of 6DII due to DR (which is now confirmed) and maybe AF advantage. But there was just 5DIII. I played with it for a while and thought to myself:

- what is the joystick good for, if I need to press some other button first? I also found the joystick a bit hard to press.
- I was subconsciously trying to press the bottom dial, as all those years with 60D/70D I use it as navigation arrows.
- tried teh expansion setting on the 5DIII and did not found it much useful. Was pointing at some camera in the store, focus locked. Pointed to the ground with the center of the zone, focus locked on the ground. I expected the camera to stay in focus, being captured by expanded focus point. But most probably this is not how it works and expansion points are used only in case the main (centre) focus point is not able to gain focus?

I know one has to get used to new stuff first, but I did not found the joystick being a big differentiator to the 70D arrow aproach on the bottom dial.

What I would found useful with the new touch enabled bodies, would be touch/drag to focus. But not sure moving a finger around my nose would make it comfortable, who knows.

Can't wait once in two weeks I make a final decision, playing in store with both 6DII and 5DIV. 6DII handling is going to be a no brainer, so we will see, if I decide to throw more money to the game and go with the 5DIV ...


----------



## Larsskv (Jul 15, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. It is under the customisation (p332 of the manual)
> ...



I'm on my phone, so addressing your questions in full is a little cumbersome. Long story short, your concerns can easily be addressed by changing the camera set up in the menu. 

With regard to your question about focusing on a subject and keeping focus on it if it or the camera moves, this functionality is found in the cameras with "ITR" focusing modes (the camera uses color information to support focusing). This focusing mode is found in the 1DX, 1DXII, 5Ds+r, 5DIV and 7DII. I don't think the 5DIII has it. 

Personally I find the joystick very useful. My cameras are set up to activate the joystick functionality by half pressing the shutter button. Pressing the joystick down, only makes the focusing point return to the center. It's main functionality is to switch between the focusing points (side to side).


----------



## -pekr- (Jul 16, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> I'm on my phone, so addressing your questions in full is a little cumbersome. Long story short, your concerns can easily be addressed by changing the camera set up in the menu.
> 
> With regard to your question about focusing on a subject and keeping focus on it if it or the camera moves, this functionality is found in the cameras with "ITR" focusing modes (the camera uses color information to support focusing). This focusing mode is found in the 1DX, 1DXII, 5Ds+r, 5DIV and 7DII. I don't think the 5DIII has it.
> 
> Personally I find the joystick very useful. My cameras are set up to activate the joystick functionality by half pressing the shutter button. Pressing the joystick down, only makes the focusing point return to the center. It's main functionality is to switch between the focusing points (side to side).



Thanks for the suggestions. 5D IV's AF seems definitely being advanced in comparison to 5D III's one. Those things tend to be subtle, so I will give it 1-2 hours in the store and will play with both 6D II and 5D IV and try to get some feeling from using both. 6D II should not be that far away from our recent 70D.


----------

